# Super 8 (2011)



## mr kite (Jul 25, 2010)

*Super 8*

Has anyone seen the trailer for JJ Abrams new movie called Super 8 and it`s produced by Speilberg ! 
Looks brilliant ! 

YouTube - Super 8 Official Trailer [REAL] [FULL HQ]

Roll on next year !


----------



## ravenus (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: Super 8*

Brilliant? All I saw was some train collision sequence and then something trying to bust out of a coach. I have little idea about the movie may or may not be good but I don't see anything unusual about this trailer at all. It could have just as well been a trailer for a Hulk or runaway gorilla movie.


----------



## mr kite (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Super 8*

Yeh sorry I get all excited when I see those double J`s 
But it`s a long shot but I think it will be a bit better than The Hulk


----------



## Dave (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Super 8*

It reminded me of the _X-files_ episodes with the same plot. It has to be fairly good with JJ Abrams and Speilberg, but Roswell and Area 51 has been done to dust, not to mention _Cloverfield_. It isn't exactly original but I'll keep an open mind. John Carpenter's _The Thing_ is hard to beat too.


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone curious about J.J. Abrams' upcoming movie, *Super 8, *produced by Steven Spielberg?

YouTube - Super 8 Superbowl TV Spot

I'm very anxious to watch it. The're keeping it very mysterious so far, but I love the *E.T. *vibe.


----------



## ScottSF (Feb 18, 2011)

A good story will always be a good story but I am tired of lending credibility to the Roswell mythology.  If I hear it's good I will still check it out because I enjoy Alien speculation but I'm a little tired of Aliens coming to earth stories and there's a lot of em in 2011.  I want to see more getting in space ships and meeting them out there.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 18, 2011)

Quite a few alien and superhero movies coming out, everybody is riding the waves, so........I'll just have to wait and see. Most trailers I've seen so far of many of the flicks, really don't impress me, they seem geared for teens or kids with the usual action and comedy elements, nothing new.


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, this trailer is deliberately aimed at kids and teens because JJ Abrams apparently imagined this movie as a love letter to Spielberg's early movies, *E.T. *and *Close Encounters of the Third Kind.* So it's supposed to be a creepy, exciting family movie. Honestly I'm quite excited, I don't think there have been many of those lately that are good, and this trailer promises to be good.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 27, 2011)

Sargeant_Fox said:


> Well, this trailer is deliberately aimed at kids and teens because JJ Abrams apparently imagined this movie as a love letter to Spielberg's early movies, *E.T. *and *Close Encounters of the Third Kind.*


 
Oh, I was hoping for something new and differnt. But you're right about it geared for kids, I saw another trailer for the film which was a long one (practically showed the whole movie, except what the alien or robot looks like). I'll wait to see what people say about it, before finally deciding if I want to watch it on DVD as a rental.


----------



## Dave (May 21, 2014)

I just saw this for the first time. It was sort of like _ET_ but without the benefit of the lovable ET for the kids to hide from the adults. And it replaced the nuclear happy family of _ET_ with three more modern disfunctional families.

I wouldn't say don't watch it, but it had a number of unexplained things:

How did the Deputy walk around the Army Camp dressed as an officer without ever being challenged? And why didn't they move the kids away when they were filming.
The teacher who caused the train crash knew the whole journey of the train so why did he not crash it away from the town he lived in? Somewhere more remote.
What was the deal with the rubik's cube things and the electrical objects building a new spacecraft around the watertower? It didn't look very airtight.

I also found the setting in the very late 1970's odd. It was clearly meant to be set then because of the soundtrack and the Walkman joke. However, it seemed like it was more of a homage to Speilberg and Abrams own childhoods when I've no doubt that they began film-making with a Super 8 camera, and certainly for Speilberg a good decade earlier. I thought that by 1980 everyone was buying Japanese video cameras and they were cheaper too. So it just seemed anachronistic for the whole school to be filming in Super 8 and for the deputy to have one too, and for the kid to be unable to afford to repair his. Maybe I'm wrong on that and someone can correct me.

And the tunnels reminded me of _Invaders From Mars_ which might also have been intentional.


----------

